# Central Israel



## Nir Avraham (Jun 6, 2020)

Pics from the last few weeks. We’re are planning on going for a nice herping trip next week, focusing mostly on desert monitors and sand vipers...

Palestine viper that probably spent the night very close to me. The smallest one I’ve ever seen.


Came across couple dozens ofChamaeleo chamaeleon in the last 2 weeks as well. Seem to be very common in places with no cats around... Cats are the main reason they are getting disappear...




An extremely large Salamandra salamandra I rescued from an old water hole.


Platyceps najadum is probably the most common species around my area.




and another Palestine viper and a coin snake I
caught in one of my friend

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1 | Love 1


----------



## Poonjab (Jun 6, 2020)

That’s pretty cool.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 7, 2020)

Very nice! I see that the slow-moving chameleon made no forward progress between photos


----------

